# AmpliTube and Reaper



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone here use AmpliTube 3 as a VST plug-in with Reaper? I been through all the steps, checked the manual, have done a search for the dll files and paths. Nada. Even watched 4 videos. I've posted this problem in a thread on the Reaper Forum. Should likely join the AmpliTube one.

Right now I'm using the free AmpliTube version with the evaluation one of Reaper. 

Also I got the free version of Guitar Rig and deleted it a few days later. Amplitude was easier to figure out and the Fender clean sound was surprisingly good.

I use a Roland Duo Capture Mk II for the interface. However I have not been able to hear the guitar when I am recording it with either the direct in from an amp or the guitar. It does playback fine.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use Reaper and Amplitube daily. Have you tried using Amplitube in standalone mode? Can you load it as a vst and see the GUI?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ronmac said:


> I use Reaper and Amplitube daily. Have you tried using Amplitube in standalone mode? Can you load it as a vst and see the GUI?


Yes I can use AmpliTube in Standalone no problem. When I scan or check manually, I cannot even find the VST for AmpliTurbe let alone see the GUI.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you added the folder containing the Amplitube DLLs to Reaper's VST list? Options>Preferences>VST


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

The .dll file for amplitube normally gets installed in a separate folder called Vstplugins. It doesn't install the .dll in the amplitube folder itself like you think it would, instead it crates a separate folder just for that one file for some reason. You should be able to find it in your program files folder.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Have you added the folder containing the Amplitube DLLs to Reaper's VST list? Options>Preferences>VST


There are several dlls in the AmpliTube folders. None are obviously named. I have no idea which is which. You don't how many times I have gone to Options>Preferences>VST and scanned, etc., etc.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Destropiate said:


> The .dll file for amplitube normally gets installed in a separate folder called Vstplugins. It doesn't install the .dll in the amplitube folder itself like you think it would, instead it crates a separate folder just for that one file for some reason. You should be able to find it in your program files folder.


The only vstplugins folder I was able to find was reaper-vstplugins and the only VSTs were the reaper ones.

I may have to uninstall/reinstall AmpliTube


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you sure you installed the VST version AND the standalone version? Maybe try re-installing...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Are you sure you installed the VST version AND the standalone version? Maybe try re-installing...


VST version???? Okay. Online I go.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The only vstplugins folder I was able to find was reaper-vstplugins and the only VSTs were the reaper ones.
> 
> I may have to uninstall/reinstall AmpliTube


If you don't have a folder in C:/Program Files called VstPlugins then try a reinstall and make sure you install the vst/rtas plugins as well as the stand alone program. The folder should be created automatically during the installation process. I'm running Windows 7 64 bit and the folder gets created in Program Files but not Program Files(x86). All that should be in there on a fresh install is amplitube.dll.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> VST version???? Okay. Online I go.


 During the install process it should ask you if you want to install the vst/rtas plugins or just the standalone program. They both come in what you already downloaded so there's no need to go and get it again.


----------

